# New Player...Thinking of WoC Need help!



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all!

After much debate, I have decided to play Fantasy. I am new, obviously, so I wanted an easy army to start with. I also looked over a few armies on the games-workshop site. I decided I would like to start a Warriors of Chaos army. I like Chaos armies in 40K, I like the models in fantasy better! Some of the Khorne Lords look just amazing, and I already have a Khorne and Tzeentch Demon Prince from 40K. So.....any suggestions on what I should pick up? I'm getting the codex tonight, so just name stuff and I'll figure it out from the 'dex. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It depends, which models do you like the looks of?

I take it if you like the Khorne Heroes, then Warriors are your thing. 3-4 Boxes (eventually) of those will give you a good standing. To put them in perspective, they're the most effective Melee Core Unit without a doubt, and have a reasonable shot at taking the title for strongest Melee Unit in the game when built "correctly". To build them up, there are two ways which they are taken. Other set ups do the same job, but less effectively - the first one is Frenzied Warriors (usually, got from Mark of Nurgle and Rage Banner Combination, although Mark of Khorne and Razor Standard works well) with Halberds, and the other is Tzeentch Warriors with Shields. Two units of 24, is often the centrepoint of many armies.

As for Heroes, a Couple of Sorcerors are almost a Must in any list - and I'd get them before a General any time. They often don't need a Mark, but if you're keen on one, only one which really works is Tzeentch. 

Aside from that, you're usually free to take what you want.

Some swear by Marauder Cav, others by Wulfrik+Marauders, yet others by Dragon Ogres, some by Shaggoths, a few by Knights, and a couple on Warshrines.

Universally disliked though are Forsaken and Chariots. They just have no place, are overcosted, and not useful at all. I add Knights, Marauders, Marauder Cavalry and Ogres into that, but others get use out of them and do fairly well.

The army as a whole is solidly competitive, but without a doubt, not up to competiting with the big boys as far as range etc is concerned.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The first decision is whether or not you want Marauders in your army; I like the models (placing me in the minority) so have some. If you want Marauders then the Battalion is a good deal as it is cheaper than the Warriors, Marauders, and Knights it contains, and gives you Warhounds for free as well.

In terms of brutality a unit of Chosen backed by a Tzeentch Warshrine has never let me down.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm personally a fan of most of the nurgle units, I think you can feild the unclean one as a WOC Lord.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

No, you can't. You can use it as a Daemon Prince, but not a Great Unclean One. I will be adding daemon allies to my WoC army, to give me more room to play.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

besides what Vaz and David have already said you might also want to chose your special and rare unit's. As most people don't to want to buy lots of different ones, or don't have the budget for them. 

In special most people take Chosen, Dragon Ogres or Trolls but Knights also get used a fair bit and very few take Chaos Ogres or Chariots. l never see anyone with Forsaken 

As for the rares, l often see people use a Hellcannon, Warshine, and Shaggoths but almost no-one runs a Giant or Spawns.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

if you take chosen a gd setup is mark of tzeentch halberds favour of the gods terror banner so you have a pretty gd chance of getting a 3+ ward save and stbborn before the game starts as ther are only 2 possibilities that mean you don't get it which are 4 and 5 meaning if you run 2 warshrines you're garunteed it in you first turn in fact 1 warshrine garuntees it


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> if you take chosen a gd setup is mark of tzeentch halberds favour of the gods terror banner so you have a pretty gd chance of getting a 3+ ward save and stbborn before the game starts as ther are only 2 possibilities that mean you don't get it which are 4 and 5 meaning if you run 2 warshrines you're garunteed it in you first turn in fact 1 warshrine garuntees it


this is almost right you need a BSB to get the terror banner and its a 50% chance to get what you want with 1 warshine or 100% with 2 still very good odds due to the fact you can try agien next turn


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

terror banner is 50 pts so chosen can take it and yes no because if they don't get 3+ ward then they have either 4 or 5 meaning if you roll the other 1 you change it to the ability you have and roll again ie to start the game you get 5 meaning that the 1 warshrine cannot possibly fail as if you roll a 4 you change it to 5 and keep rolling till you get 11 or 12 on the 2d6


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

But what about your Rage Banner and BSB with Razor Standard =O. Taking a second character with Mask of Eee does just as well, and is cheaper. (Scroll+Mask of Eee Sorceror)


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> terror banner is 50 pts so chosen can take it and yes no because if they don't get 3+ ward then they have either 4 or 5 meaning if you roll the other 1 you change it to the ability you have and roll again ie to start the game you get 5 meaning that the 1 warshrine cannot possibly fail as if you roll a 4 you change it to 5 and keep rolling till you get 11 or 12 on the 2d6


the Chosen only ignore 2 and 7 resalut on there free roll not on any of the warshines / killing something rolls.




Vaz said:


> But what about your Rage Banner and BSB with Razor Standard =O. Taking a second character with Mask of Eee does just as well, and is cheaper. (Scroll+Mask of Eee Sorceror)


 true but do you really want to put a sorcerer in that unit? then agien you could also throw in the BSB as well making it one hell of a unit.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

right the point i you want them to get it at the very start of the game meaning tthe unit itself has to cause terror not a character in it and your bsb can still take a banner


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

sybarite said:


> true but do you really want to put a sorcerer in that unit? then agien you could also throw in the BSB as well making it one hell of a unit.


Yup. Cause Terror, and enemy might be reduced to WS1. If so, you can then challenge, with a decent chance of hitting (you have 3 S4 I5 Attacks, which is fairly decent), while keeping your own character safe in return. If he kills opponent character, gets roll on EotG, and may have a 4+/3++ Save as said if he does attack back. I've seen this character get S5 and 3(Boosted to 4) Attacks, thanks to some lucky rolling.

If opponent challenges, you can accept with Chosen Champion (Thanks be to Warshrine), who with 4 WS6, S5, I5 Attacks, is often the equal of many Lords.

It's strangely resilient against all but the deadliest enemies (Looking at ASF WS6+ S6+ I5+ Characters, often those with 4+ Attacks - Grimgor, HElf Princes, etc).


----------

